# Disturbed neighbor.



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

My wife was walking our dog the other day and had an incident that resulted in a neighbor making the statement: "I'll shoot the dog. I'll shoot him."

Our dog is 16 months and his parents are pure Czech. He is a lovely boy and was acquired for companionship and protection for my wife. 

The incident , as described to me , was as follows:
My wife was walking towards our home through a 90 degree bend. At the apex were two Scottie terrier on retractable leashes barking and snarling at my wife and dog as they approached. Our dog was at heel and registered the dogs but did not break his gait. As they passed and the Scotties were now slightly behind my wife and dog they renewed their aggressiveness and swing in behind still on retractable leashes at full extension.
It was at this point. The threat being behind our dog wheeled and did what I call "The border patrol" greeting. Our dog is slight at about 65 pounds and long coated. So the coat fills , the teeth bare and the bark is deep ,serious and half snarl.

My wife have a command and then an upward correction. Our dog smart guy that he is stood up to lesson the effect. My wife immediately changed it to a downward correction and he went to the down position. Somewhere in all of that the neighbor threatened to shoot him.

My wife and dog are not perfect. However I do trust my wife's account as accurate and reliable.

I empathize that the neighbor witnessed a glimpse of how formidable our dog can be and was being protective of his pals. I can't seem to shake the sense that his threat however credible or hollow should be dealt with?

I do think that my wife's dog was controlled and while his were leashed, were poorly behaved.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

How well do you know the neighbors? Their two dogs are out of control and that is their problem. Your dog barked while in control. It's a big difference. They made a threat toward your dog. You can report it or talk to them about their aggressive dogs.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I would have already been down to ask him what his issue was. His dogs were out of control and coming at your wife and he's threatening violence with a firearm. Directed in part at your wife being as she is with the dog. Sounds like this guy needs a beaten. But I'm not the best person to ask when it comes to instances like this. I tend to act before I fully think things through sometimes. Maybe walk down with law enforcement to have the talk.


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm an OTR Driver. I can't just walk down the street. I think that's probably a good thing here.

I don't know the neighbor well. I believe he lives alone. His home has extensive deferred maintenance issues.

My empathy is only so great.

My dilemma is to address it head on or to involve the police.

I should heed the old saying " no good deed goes unpunished"



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I would involve authorities. Making unnecessary threats with a firearm is one of my pet peeves. It gives us responsible gun owners a bad rap.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He might be a grouch. He might be a threat. I would involve the police too, so you can find out and make sure he doesn't do something dangerous.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I would involve authorities. Making unnecessary threats with a firearm is one of my pet peeves. It gives us responsible gun owners a bad rap.


I agree that perhaps you should report the threat to the police. Be proactive, let the police know what happened and the threat that was made. That way, it is on the record!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have no input on the current situation ... I will share my rule of thumb however perhaps for the future. 

It sounds like your wife and your dog were in the "right!" So yes your all good there but now you have a possible issue?? My go to is "distance and avoidance! And sorry but if I see someone walking a two out of control dogs on a freaking flexi leash ... I'm outta there! 

Across the street we go! Or if that is not option up on a yard and well out of distance! My dogs will be to the rear and I'm in front. Still tere are the hard core freaing stupid!! One idiot still allowed his freaking tool like dogs to cross a street against oncoming traffic, to "meet" Rocky!!! Usually e has one straining on a "flexi" and the other wondering about ... that time they were both loose!!! The dogs were harmless but I ..."was not amused!!" They bum rushed us and had to drop "Rocky's leash to defuse the situation. Worked out fine but I was not freaking happy!!!

So ... even doing what I suggested going forward may not work??? It's diffcult to defend aginst the hard core stupid!! But now she has a better understanding of how stupid and unstable that guy is ... best to just stay clear if at all possible.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Since I am a woman, usually walking alone in dark neighborhoods with crappy neighbors and their out of control dogs, I can speak to what I do in your wife's exact situation. When I see dogs either loose or on flexi-leads (or just generally out of control!) I put my dog in a sit if possible to wait them out to walk by. I step out in front of my dog and loudly say "Please get your dogs under control" I also carry something in my hands at all times. Maybe a walking stick, maybe an asp, maybe just a stick we were playing with on our walk. If the dogs keep approaching, I loudly tell them "get out!" and step forward. 

I don't care if my neighbors think I'm mean or a witch but I won't let them put the blame for these incidents on my dog. If necessary, I can and have gotten physical with the dogs but rarely. They usually back off or their owners get in a huff and pull Fluffy over to keep him safe.

I'd also recommend that she keep her cell phone handy and get a quick video of those dogs being crazy and approaching on their flexi's while your dog is sitting calmly and under control.


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you Dainerra. I will share this with my wife.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

He broke a by-law and uttered a treat with use of a deadly weapon (assuming, could mean bb gun:wink2:, or hose)
Call the police and report it and have them do a friendly visit (his dogs will likely show their colours w/officer at the door)
Call AC and report the dogs almost attack on your wife from behind. Although a flex-leash is not illegal, most by-laws state that the maximum length of leash is 6', anything over that may be considered "at large"
You need to report first, as he may be shaken by "big dog syndrome" and make up a story far worse. What if his two dogs get into a tussle and one gets bit. He could say your dog did it.
Your wife and dog have the right too, to walk down the street without fearing an irresponsible neighbour


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

T I do not think the OP should not go over to the neighbor's for a talk. He might me a coo coo loo nutcase with a gun.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

The dogs were running up on your wife, on flexilead or not, your dog sees that as a threat and responded. A dog doesn't see a flexilead, he sees dogs running at them. He gave a warning. You said you got him as protection for your wife. He did his job. 


I would report it to the police as a threat with a gun. For me, I would start walking in the other direction and not near this guy. Yes, I should have the right to walk where I want, but there are people in this world who are not right in their mind and I prefer to avoid them. I also agree, whip that cell phone out at any possible confrontation anywhere and record it. A lot of times if people see the phone out they'll back off.


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

It looks like the responded fall into 3 categories:
1) Avoid
2) Confront
3) Report

So ideally we should report so it's on record should anything untoward occur. 
Avoid if possible to prevent a loony episode occurring.
Confrontation should be avoided as a police visit will send the message.

Yes. The dog did exactly what he was acquired for. A small hiccup but all in all A grade for sure.

Thanks for the feed back.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Fill out a report saying he threatened your dog with a gun. In case he does something, you have a record of the threat. What kind of collar do you use for the dog?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This weekend on the trail: a Pit came running up in full gear (eyes focused and tail up) to Deja, who I had in the heel position. I immediately blew my $2.00-referee whistle as loud as I could which made the Pit hesitate for a moment and then his owner was able to control him. If it hadn't been for that one hesitation I don't know what would have happened. He said that his dog was good with other dogs.....sure Mr...... (I don't believe anyone who says that).
BTW that loud referee whistle blast is the sign for treats to Deja so she doesn't blink an eye when she hears it. I use it on a regular base when she doesn't expect it, specially for idiots on trails.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Gers4lyfe said:


> It looks like the responded fall into 3 categories:
> 1) Avoid
> 2) Confront
> 3) Report
> ...


I'm generally in the confront camp, but thats up to you. What I would do though is follow the general idea Dainerra laid out. That pre-emptive sit and creating a little distance can go a long way towards diffusing these situations. What your wife saw was what happens when you have to correct your dog at a time he feels the need to defend himself and trying to down him at that point, it can look like he's about to eat everything in sight. Probably scared the heck out of the guy.


----------

